# Oak from Galvestons Broadway Blvd



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?wcd=144805 

Is any one in the neighborhood ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will pick some for you if you want some. I go back and forth to Galveston a lot.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think I'll pass.. Got enough 'reminicenses' (sp) of Ike...Just as soon forget him now. Does it strike anyone as strange that last year we had all hell break loose with hurricanes and this year hardly any at all ? (knocking on wood right now)...

Hey Bobby..one query...do you Crystal Beachers have some kinda pass or something for the ferry..or do ya just have to wait in line like us peasants?...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a medical priority boarding pass. I go to the front of the line most of the time. If it looks like I am not going to have a problem getting on the ferry I just go through the regular line. Most of the people have to wait just like everyone else in the state.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I wondered also about that. While I was waiting on the ferry a little while back, lots of people passed the line and waited at the building next to the ferry with bathrooms and went right on using a yellow paper to pull right on without any wait. Wondered who got those passes and figured it was residence people because there was quite a few with the passes.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, I'd love a chunk of that wood if you could swing it without making a special trip.

I have some Cherry, Walnut and Hedge I could swap you, or lunch and some gas reimbursment. Or....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will try to get some today. I need to go over there for some lumber.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I went by there today and there wasn't much of a selection. I will go back in the next few days and see what is available.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I will try to get some today. I need to go over there for some lumber.


2 lumber yards on Bolivar and you have to waste gas to go over to Galveston?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> 2 lumber yards on Bolivar and you have to waste gas to go over to Galveston?


Yea they have changed there prices over here. They were about the same now they are way higher. I saved about $60 going over the HD.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wow. maybe they just don't like you. :slimer:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hey ya'll, you best have a crane to load up the wood from the trees! most of the wood are very large pieces.


----------

